# 1/2to1/4



## dishtoy (Nov 25, 2007)

Has anyone ever had 1/2 inch router bits machined down to 1/4 inch
at a machine shop it can be done but is it safe thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dishtoy]

No 

Just buy the bit you want to use in the 1/4" shank size 

It's not worth the chance , we are talking pennys and 911 cost dollars.


=============





dishtoy said:


> Has anyone ever had 1/2 inch router bits machined down to 1/4 inch
> at a machine shop it can be done but is it safe thanks.


----------



## dishtoy (Nov 25, 2007)

I already bought a set of 1/2 raise panel bits. I have two 1/4 inch routers know that i use with my 1/4 raise panel bits.
I will buy a 1/2 inch router to use my 1/2 inch panel bits thank you.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

dishtoy said:


> I already bought a set of 1/2 raise panel bits. I have two 1/4 inch routers know that i use with my 1/4 raise panel bits.
> I will buy a 1/2 inch router to use my 1/2 inch panel bits thank you.


I agree with Bj, best just to be safe and just return them or get a router that will use both 1/4 and 1/2 shanks  there will be bits that you will only be able to get in 1/2 shank and will need the router anyway. 

Corey


----------



## dishtoy (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks guys gives me a good reason to buy another router you can never have to many routers.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Yikes ! Don't do it... not worth the risk.

Roger


----------

